# Sanguinious pic? - Anyone know where it's from?



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Fan Art? Leaked book cover? I have no clue, but someone put it up on Reddit and it's pretty damn sweet! Noone here seems have picked up (apologies if I've missed it in a thread somewhere) on it yet so I figured I'd ask the HH hordes.

Good to see Sangy looking like a [email protected]$$ though!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I think I have seen that either on here or on B&C and I also think it's fan art. But I could be wrong...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I would say fan art, never seen it before.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

If im not mistaken the artist actually has a thread on here


----------



## DelValle (Apr 22, 2011)

It's part of a larger picture 










Don't know who's the artist.


----------



## eyeball7392 (Nov 1, 2010)

tht is an awesome pic wot website did u get it off again?


----------



## DelValle (Apr 22, 2011)

Deviant Art. Tons of good Warhammer 40K art there.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's from Studio Col[can't remember how to spell the rest of the name].

He's a member of the site and he did it as a commission.

here you are http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33204


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My god that image almost makes me want to collect blood angels...almost.


----------



## DelValle (Apr 22, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> My god that image almost makes me want to collect blood angels...almost.






































Now do you want too ?


----------



## shadowhawk2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet stuff, that!


----------



## tsne16487 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like it could be from the siege of Terra at the eternity gate, if I recall Sanguinus defended the eternity gate single handed, and broke a greater deamon in half there.


----------

